# Sergio's internal wing chun



## Zeny (Jan 23, 2016)

This dude gives me mixed feelings. He seems pretty good with wing chun, but he basically learnt taichi and incorporated it into his wing chun and then taught it as 'internal wing chun'. He could have just told his students this is taichi.

Some pics of him learning some taichi from wee kee jin:

Training with Wee Kee Jin at his house in Auckland New Zealand

With Sifu Wee Kee Jin practicing the Huang Two Men Sets

At the house of sifu Yee-Chung Hsu demonstrating the Huang Shen Shyan form to him

What do you guys think?


----------



## ChenAn (Jan 23, 2016)

It fell in category "It's kind of taiji but not really".. Someone may like it. Good for them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greytowhite (Jan 23, 2016)

Ah yeah... this guy. Not quite taiji, not quite wing chun, not really something I'd ever want to put time into.


----------

